# Why do you usually thank posts?



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

Choose the *most common *reason you thank posts. 

Please leave a comment if you choose "other."


----------



## Aiwass (Jul 28, 2014)

For the most part, I thank things I agree with.
If the post is insightful, well thought out or original, I may thank it even if I don't agree totally with it. 

Sometimes I thank posts as a way to "end" interactions with other posters. Like if somebody send me a reply and I have nothing to add to the conversation; it is some kind of "virtual diplomacy". I don't know what to say, but the person used their time to exchange information with me, and I thank them.


----------



## Euclid (Mar 20, 2014)

The most common reason is because I agree with most if not all of it, and it's something that needs to be said. The thought provoking ones are rather rare unfortunately, and there's no way to assign a degree to your thank, but it's something I typically appreciate much more.


----------



## Tyche (May 12, 2011)

You should've included an all of the above option. I chose other instead.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

Should have been a multiple answer poll.


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

Why did i thank the above ^^^^ ? Can you guess?


----------



## Timelordvictorious (May 9, 2018)

Usually because I like whay they said and it was thought provoking. Sometimes because they were funny and others just to let them know that I read their post but I have nothing to day.


----------



## ANAXEL (Feb 16, 2017)

SirCanSir said:


> Why did i thank the above ^^^^ ? Can you guess?


Because @Lakigigar has a hot profile pic.

Why did i thank the above ^^^^? Can you guess?


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

ANAXEL said:


> Because @Lakigigar has a hot profile pic.
> 
> Why did i thank the above ^^^^? Can you guess?


Oh bro you are back! Missed your humor a lot.


----------



## ANAXEL (Feb 16, 2017)

SirCanSir said:


> Oh bro you are back! Missed your humor a lot.


Oh man, good to be missed, thanks. Real life got me busy :/
You have progressed a whole lot, dang.
Also, you did not answer the question, why did I thank?


----------



## Blue Ribbon (Sep 4, 2016)

I thank posts as a way to encourage the user to post more. It's more like "I want to see this person participate in more discussions." So I thank their posts, hoping it will give them incentive to post more. I'm not sure how effective this strategy is or even if it works at all.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

I relate to a lot of the options in the poll (although I don't understand why anyone would choose disagreeing with a post as their most common reason for thanking a post). I suppose most common for me is to thank replies to posts I have made, or mentions outside of threads in which I have recently posted. I tend to post mostly on "easy" threads but if I look at threads with longer posts then I sometimes thank posts with which I agree, as well as posts I find very interesting or very funny.


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

ANAXEL said:


> Oh man, good to be missed, thanks. Real life got me busy :/
> You have progressed a whole lot, dang.
> Also, you did not answer the question, why did I thank?


either because you liked his full explanation or because you like the doctor who avatar.
Maybe because that avatar also wears a mask?


----------



## Im FiNe (Oct 17, 2013)

I selected "Other".

I will thank well-written posts or otherwise containing content that I like (_e.g._, music, photos, art).
I will thank posts that challenge me to consider something I hadn't considered but should.
I will thank something that I like, find amusing, _etc_.
I will thank a post to show agreement or concurrence especially for minority positions or just plain standing up for what is right.
I will thank a post to show support for someone who shares a difficulty and is hurting (especially deep sorrow, grief, feelings of hopelessness, and depression).

It is rare, but I will thank a post with which I disagree when such occurs within the context of a continuing dialogue, and I have asked for clarification or explanation. It is thanking the other member for doing extra even though it may not bring us closer to agreement or appreciation of a topic.


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

Usually because I agree with the post or I found it funny and amusing.


----------



## GuvnorsGirl (May 19, 2018)

I thank posts I agree with or like/find amusing.


----------



## PiT (May 6, 2017)

Most often for informative posts or ones that I agree with. Occasionally for entertaining or thought-provoking posts.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

To give acknowledgement that I read it. From start to finish. And often, I mean, _read_ it. Heard what they had to say.


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

I don't thank posts :^)


----------



## Rong Wong (Feb 16, 2018)

Im FiNe said:


> I selected "Other".
> 
> I will thank well-written posts or otherwise containing content that I like (_e.g._, music, photos, art).
> I will thank posts that challenge me to consider something I hadn't considered but should.
> ...


I was going to write something along the same lines. Thank you for saving me some typing. 

I thanked you to show people that I practice what I preach.


----------

